# I took my babies to the LFS



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

I had to take my balloon molly babies to a LFS. I didnt have room in my tank anymore... I hope some nice people buy them...


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

That's sad  

Just wondering, how much did they pay you for them? How many were there?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i gave them away... i didnt get any money.
there were like 30, i guess. i lost track of it after the 12th birth... 

i have about 10 more, but these have grown a little, so i dont want to give them to a fish store. i would just give them out to someone who really cares


----------

